
E-learning proves a real class act during outbreak - troydavis
https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202002/25/WS5e546866a310128217279f88.html
======
troydavis
Tens of millions of students are now using this app, DingTalk by Alibaba:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dingtalk/id930368978](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dingtalk/id930368978).
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22221507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22221507)
has prior discussion when it was launching.

